# Frage zur Nvidia Optimus Technologie

## Erdie

Hi,

Wie ich richtig verstanden habe, ist man gekniffen wenn man ein Notebook mit Optimus hat. Ich habe jetzt gehört, dass es entscheidend ist, ob das gesamte Gerät diese unterstützt, also nicht nur der  Nvidia Chip. Wenn man bei Nvidia vorbeischaut, unterstützen eigentlich  alle neuen Chipsatätze dieses. Wenn also ein Notebook mit diesem Chipsatz ausgerüstet ist, es aber als Ganzes nicht explizit Optimus unterstützt, sollte es demach keine Linux Probleme gehen.

Ist das richtig so? (Falls nein, könnte man ja kein Gerät mehr mit Nvidia kaufen)

Wer kann was dazu sagen?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Erdie

Hat denn hier wirklich niemand ein neueres Notebook mit Nvidia Grafik am laufen?

----------

## disi

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Hat denn hier wirklich niemand ein neueres Notebook mit Nvidia Grafik am laufen?

 

Ich habe ein Clevo mit i7-2820qm und es hatte eine Nvidia 460M drin. Allerdings kein Optimus, weil die Laptops als high end Geraete gedacht waren und deswegen die Intel Graphic auf dem Chip nicht unterstuetzt ist.

Also es gibt Laptops mit ohne Optimus und neuerern Nvidia Karten.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Ich habe ein ASUS A53S k53sv. Das läuft ohne Probleme.

----------

## Josef.95

Siehe zb auch im Thread:

Nvidia optimus: What's the current state of the linux port ?

----------

## Erdie

Hallo Xlayre,

hat das Modell einen Expresscard slot? Ich konnte in den Specs darüber nichts finden

Danke

Erdie

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Quote:*   

> Hallo Xlayre, 
> 
> hat das Modell einen Expresscard slot? Ich konnte in den Specs darüber nichts finden 
> 
> Danke 
> ...

 

Hallo Erdie,

einen Expresscard Slot hat es nicht.

LG

xlayre

----------

## Erdie

 :Sad: 

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe das Problem jetzt durch den Kauf eines Desktop Rechners gelöst. Geplant hatte ich ein Notebook aber da scheint es momentan wohl nicht viel vernünftiges für Linux zu geben. Nennen wir es "workaround".

----------

